# Want Good Audio/Video Mixing/Editing Software Free..



## mdp (Dec 29, 2007)

Friends, I need a software for doinf following tasks..

1) I have collection of Instrumentals of Hindi songs on my PC.I wish to   mix  my friends voice with the instrumentals  to check how does it sounds with instruments just for fun..

2) I wish to convert My original DVD which is in ".VOB" file format in to ".AVI" format
for saving of space on hard drive.

3) I also wish to Edit DVD and just take clip of songs to copy on my PC.


I have tried  some Free softwares such as 1)Virtual Dub&2)AVid free DV
from Digit Free category but it could not serve my purpose.

can anybody suggest any Free/Trialversion software for doing above mentioned tasks combinedly or different softwares for above work..?

Thanks in advance..

-Mahesh


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 29, 2007)

Virtual DUB is the only one free, else go for paid Adobe Premiere Pro CS3


----------



## mikeon (Dec 29, 2007)

Try Audacity audacity.sourceforge.net for the 1st use u mentioned... its freeware...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 29, 2007)

You may have nero installed on your computer. Tasks 2 and 3 can be done with Nero


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 29, 2007)

1. Audacity
2. Total Video Converter
3. Chopper XP or Total Video Converter


----------

